# How large should a 8 to 9 month old bully pitbull head be!!????



## Melpmanbullys

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Melpmanbullys

These pics r my boi ice head19 20" stand 14 15" tall

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Celly_Cells_Kenya

theres no real size that the bullys heads need to be.... those dogs were created for preference. preference of color, size, temperment, ect. so i it really just depends on what ur going for....


----------



## Princesspaola21

Wow he is heavy!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Melpmanbullys

Celly_Cells_Kenya said:


> theres no real size that the bullys heads need to be.... those dogs were created for preference. preference of color, size, temperment, ect. so i it really just depends on what ur going for....


Lol yeah I no I jus wnted to ask.... Thnks tho &#128524;

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Melpmanbullys

Princesspaola21 said:


> Wow he is heavy!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Not dat heavy &#128521;&#128522;

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rabbit

that's one cute lil guy. He's not a "pit bull" though so it shouldn't matter when referring to your pup. He's an American Bully completely different breed.


----------



## Elvisfink

Those number won’t mean anything if the dog has poor structure. Just looking at the photo your dog might be an inches taller if he wasn’t so down in the pasterns. He also looks to be very easty westy. I agree with the other poster he does look to be overweight, but might be from the way he’s sitting in the photo.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

Elvisfink said:


> Those number won't mean anything if the dog had poor structure. Just looking at the photo your dog might be an inches taller if he wasn't so down in the pasterns. He also looks to be very easty westy. I agree with the other poster he does look to be overweight, but might be from the way he's sitting in the photo.


I didn't even notice his feet untill I read this, but Doug is right. His front looks bad... but like stated above. There is no average when it comes to these dogs, especially american bullies.


----------



## Kenaii

That dog needs to lose some serious weight.
I'm just being honest, He's easty Westy and losing a few pounds would definately be easier on his joints. Even just feeding him less food and giving him some light excercise would be much easier on him, since he has such poor structure

He's an American Bully btw. No such breed as a "Bully Pit Bull"


----------



## Celly_Cells_Kenya

:goodpost:elvis

:goodpostdin

:goodpost:kenaii


----------



## angelbaby

his weight may be making those feet look worse, shape him up a bit and they may not look so weak in the pasturns. At 8-9 months he can be worked out a bit and kept in better shape. I like puppys chubby but by 6 months they tend to lose that puppy fat , I agree with most of the posts.


----------



## Melpmanbullys

rabbit said:


> that's one cute lil guy. He's not a "pit bull" though so it shouldn't matter when referring to your pup. He's an American Bully completely different breed.


Yea u rite thnks

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Melpmanbullys

angelbaby said:


> his weight may be making those feet look worse, shape him up a bit and they may not look so weak in the pasturns. At 8-9 months he can be worked out a bit and kept in better shape. I like puppys chubby but by 6 months they tend to lose that puppy fat , I agree with most of the posts.


Did I ask u for all of that!?? No so y is any of dat ur concern thnks

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Melpmanbullys

Celly_Cells_Kenya said:


> :goodpost:elvis
> 
> :goodpostdin
> 
> :goodpost:kenaii


Hw r dem gud posts n I ask bout his head?

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ThaLadyPit

Okay, first off, I'll say that I am a moderator here, and I'm stepping in now before this thread gets out of hand. There is no standard size for your dog's breed, as far as head size is concerned. Secondly, regardless whether you asked for it or not, you've posted on a PUBLIC forum and therefore you will get responses, both wanted and unwanted, from the PUBLIC aka members of the forum. Third, could you please post in a language that is understood by all, instead of the hood talk and text abbreviations? We actually have a rule about that here. I recommend you read the rules.


----------



## Celly_Cells_Kenya

Melpmanbullys said:


> Hw r dem gud posts n I ask bout his head?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


i agreed with what they had to say.... i gave u my advice on ur dogs head size and u said u already knew that...

but they are givin u sound advice about your dogs weight and structure... instead of gettin offended by my agreement with those posters, u should perhaps look at the fact that maybe ur pup could stand to lose a few pounds so he can live a happy life... hes 9mo old he should actually start to look awkward and lanky (like a jr high kid) at that age. no need to get offended, because i wasnt trying to offend.


----------



## American_Pit13

This POS is perm banned so I am closing this thread.


----------



## ThaLadyPit

Thanks Holly!


----------

